# Powder Room



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I did this powder room several months ago but never got pictures until recently.
The cabinet was made to look like weathered wood, with some splatter and a few wormholes,sort of too subtle to see.


















Here is the silver paint ceiling. Yes,of course I used a squeegee. :tt2:to you squeegee naysayers,you know who you are.










I am especially proud of the countertop, its maple and painted to look like granite. The only thing I would have done differently is to make it more uneven in appearance, but the HO got the final say on that. I used a sponge, rags, squeegee a silcone basting brush and lots of love.
























Sorry I didn't think to take before pics, believe me,it was a mess.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

who did the New Yorker thing? or is it actual wall paper?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like a pleasant place to take a dump.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

COOL, Lynn!

And like chrisn, I wanna know about the newyawker covers. As I did this a year ago and would love to compare technique


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

chrisn said:


> who did the New Yorker thing? or is it actual wall paper?


I wish I could take credit for that idea, but my client is a visual artist and it had been an idea she toyed around with for awhile.  She's really cool to work with.




CApainter said:


> Looks like a pleasant place to take a dump.


You stay classy, CA!!




daArch said:


> COOL, Lynn!
> 
> And like chrisn, I wanna know about the newyawker covers. As I did this a year ago and would love to compare technique
> 
> View attachment 24690


Well, she experimented with some stuff and decided using decoupage medium was the way to go. As you can probably tell, none of them are rippled .She was careful of the placement and either covered up or cut off the mailing labels. The only thing that I felt was risky was she is leaving it naked, as in no protective coating like a varnish. But I guess varnishing of any sort could introduce a whole 'nother set of problems.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wallpaper paste and "normal" hanging techniques would work. What I was interested in is whether they are all butt seamed or overlapped. 

If butted, it musta been a PITA to get them all of the same height and squared.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

daArch said:


> Wallpaper paste and "normal" hanging techniques would work. What I was interested in is whether they are all butt seamed or overlapped.
> 
> If butted, it musta been a PITA to get them all of the same height and squared.


 They are overlapped. It is so hard to photograph a tiny powder room, you can't really see that the sizes of the covers are not equal. Butt seamed would've been a nightmare for sure.

You also can't see the leopard print rug:yes: meow!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> They are overlapped. It is so hard to photograph a tiny powder room, you can't really see that the sizes of the covers are not equal. Butt seamed would've been a nightmare for sure.
> 
> You also can't see the leopard print rug:yes: meow!


any relation to Bobby Z's "Leopard Skin Pill Box Hat" ? :thumbsup:

And yes, butt seamed *was* the Nightmare on Highland St. But it was T & M which made it relaxing, challenging, and fun.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

daArch said:


> any relation to Bobby Z's "Leopard Skin Pill Box Hat" ? :thumbsup:
> 
> And yes, butt seamed *was* the Nightmare on Highland St. But it was T & M which made it relaxing, challenging, and fun.


Ahem, I am far too young to know who in the hell Bobby Z is , but I would totally wear a leopard skin pillbox hat! Love that room Arch, especially that it is B&W.:notworthy:


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

The Granite looks pretty good.... It's hard to see the photos of the Cabinets Though.. We must have the same camera.



Michael Tust


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I really like the granite. What kind of finish did you put on the counter.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

jason123 said:


> I really like the granite. What kind of finish did you put on the counter.


Well, I started with just urethane, but then I messed it up experimenting with Goldens High Gloss Gel Medium. It was showing too many imperfections, probably because I was smoothing it out with a squegee and it started tacking up on me. But, we switched to Matte gel medium at the request of the HO...There is probably 10 layers of clear coat on that countertop.. I wanted it to look like it had depth, and in person, it does.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Do you give lessons? Faux finishing, and wallpaper are probably the things I'm the worst at in this trade

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

Its very nice. I'm sure its just what daddy wanted.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

journeymanPainter said:


> Do you give lessons? Faux finishing, and wallpaper are probably the things I'm the worst at in this trade
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


I am not much of a teacher, I use vague terms like smooth and schmear and knock it back....lol what area are you in, maybe I know someone to recommend.



OwensboroPainting said:


> Its very nice. I'm sure its just what daddy wanted.


Missing me,huh


----------



## OwensboroPainting (Aug 22, 2013)

There were inquires


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

OwensboroPainting said:


> There were inquires


What can I say? You should know by now what a flake I am,lol


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> I am not much of a teacher, I use vague terms like smooth and schmear and knock it back....lol what area are you in, maybe I know someone to recommend
> 
> Vancouver, BC.
> 
> ...


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

journeymanPainter said:


> fauxlynn said:
> 
> 
> > I am not much of a teacher, I use vague terms like smooth and schmear and knock it back....lol what area are you in, maybe I know someone to recommend
> ...


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER (Apr 15, 2013)

daArch said:


> COOL, Lynn!
> 
> And like chrisn, I wanna know about the newyawker covers. As I did this a year ago and would love to compare technique
> 
> View attachment 24690



Thats cool!


I have never heard of a client requesting this sort of thing...


I remember as a kid my friends sister did the same thing with her favorite boy bands... LOL!


----------

